# Trying to straighten tables on new jointer



## Jay0916 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have been trying to straighten the tables to my new jointer but I keep getting a crooked table. I tried setting the tables to the top dead center but doing that makes the tables unable to line up straight over the knives. At first I thought it could be the tables but my straight edge says the tables are fine. I'm starting to think it's the cutter head or the cutter head housing.

Does anyone have any advice or experience with this?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

What kind of jointer?


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Set the outfeed table to the blades first. Be patient, my wahuda is finicky and must be done right, and as Loren said, more info. There is a definite procedure and it should be followed closely. Also, jointers tables can be warped.


----------



## Jay0916 (Mar 3, 2021)

> What kind of jointer?
> 
> - Loren


It's a 12" Laguna. I found out it's at least the parellolgram function, I need to look underneath at it to try and calibrate it. As it is the corner of one of the tables is too low in a corner and too high in another.


----------



## Jay0916 (Mar 3, 2021)

> Set the outfeed table to the blades first. Be patient, my wahuda is finicky and must be done right, and as Loren said, more info. There is a definite procedure and it should be followed closely. Also, jointers tables can be warped.
> 
> - OldBull


I've been trying to get help from Laguna but they must be busy.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Keep trying to talk to laguna. They have been very helpful when I called them.


----------



## Jay0916 (Mar 3, 2021)

> Keep trying to talk to laguna. They have been very helpful when I called them.
> 
> - ibewjon


Really? They have been nothing but an obstacle in my dealing with them. My tech agent is basically non existent at best. Don't buy a Laguna if you expect technical support.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely not my experience. If no answer, I get a call back in a reasonable time frame. And I am very pleased with the laguna tools I have.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Outfeed is important. Input table would be nice and I am sure you can dial it is somehow, but not really that important.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Outfeed is important. Input table would be nice and I am sure you can dial it is somehow, but not really that important.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Procedure is described in the manual… and yes, it's a PITA. Make minor adjustment, check, make minor adjustment, check, roll and repeat until dialed in, then lock it down. Good news is that you should only have to do it once and never touch it again. I can't see how calling the manufacturer could help any.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Both the infeed and the out need to be in the same plane.
The hardest part will be trying to determine if one side needs to go up or the opposite needs to go down.
Make a drawing to keep track. 
Use the round part of the head as your reference hopefully you don't have a insert head. 
Once more You really need a precision steel straight edge. The best set up would be a short one to determine the flatness of the tables. And a long one to setup .
Is there a reason you changed the factory settings.


----------

